# trailer tires



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

I just swapped out bias ply for radials, all around. 3xs the $ (for new) but the safety and the smooth ride are WELL worth it. The set I picked up were used, about 40-50% life left and cost me the same as 1 new radial.

The bias ply shred right off your trailer when running in any kind of warm temperatures. Thankfully, my rig is a tandem and the tire didn't damage too much of my trailer as it blew apart (just had to replace the fender on that side). Manufacturers sell trailers with these jokes-for-tires to cut costs, but in my opinion, no livestock trailer should be allowed anywhere NEAR them. Bumpy-*** ride, too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.


Load rating is a key factor in Trailer Tires, imo you need a minimum of a Load Rating D or an 8 ply tire. Load rating E (10 ply) are generally not worth the added expense, unless you are pushing the Trailers rated capacity to the upper limits.....

Bias ply Tires have worked fine for our Trailers for many, many years, the problem with bias ply or radials is when your get a lower rating than a D, the tires will give you problems, especially in the summer months.

Never use Car tires load rating B (4ply) or LT tires rated C (6ply)

.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, you do need to get ST tires for the trailer. No comment on brands since I just got my first trailer and it shouldn't need new tires for at least a few years!



SouthernTrailsGA said:


> Load rating is a key factor in Trailer Tires, imo you need a minimum of a Load Rating D or an 8 ply tire.


Wouldn't the appropriate load rating depend on the weight rating of the trailer? For example, I just got a 2-horse trailer and its tires are load rating C, up to 1820 lbs each (more or less, don't remember the exact number off the top of my head). The other trailers I looked at in my search also all had C-rated tires. The GVWR for my trailer is 7000 lbs, so the tire load rating exceeds the GVWR of the trailer (4 x 1820 = 7280), and way more than I plan on putting in it (~3200 lbs for the trailer itself, 1000 lbs for my horse, and maybe a couple hundred more for gear) I can see why you'd need a higher load rating on a heavier trailer, of course, but not sure why I'd ever pay more for D-rated tires on a trailer my size.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you for the information I would need E stock trailer so what brand of tire do you use ?


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I just put new tires on both trailers I have. My 16ft bp has Master craft trailer tires on it at a E rating. On my LQ I run truck tires on it. I run radials and they are BF Goodrich 10 ply. LT 245-75R16. Would not run a regular trailer tire on it. Several tire dealers have told me that people are having issues with trailer tires not holding up. I pulled a car hauler with tires that we're 1 yr old and blew 2 of them. Because the tread we're separating. So one thing is check the date on any new tire you buy to make sure they are in fact new. There is a 4 digit number on the tire that shows the month and year they we're produced. On any trailer even a 2 horse run at least a e rated. Also get the tires balanced before they are installed. :wink:


----------



## david in md (Jun 13, 2013)

Good luck. I've been through this issue and there isn't an easy answer. Most all ST trailer tires are made in China and are junk. I had a stock trailer with 15" tires and couldn't get tires to last on it. I bought 16" rims and ran American made LT tires and ended my problems. I've had a new Eby for the past year and a half and it came with Chinese Load King tires and so far so good. I grumbled to the salesman and he said they were holding up better than the Carlisle ST tires. I know the replacements whenever I need them will be LT tires. You might check out the RV forums as those guys are always having tire issues. There is an expensive Goodyear tire that the RV'ers recommend.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

ST225/75 R15 Goodyear Marathon Radial - Trailer Tire Item-762172406

In my area, everyone and their brother uses these.


----------



## BigNickMontana (Aug 5, 2013)

Stay away from Carlyle they are terrible tires, made in china Junk!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

china tire are bad that is what I have read in other trailer web site


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

My dad always told me there's two things on a vehicle to never go cheap on.

Tires and brakes. He said to buy the best tires and brakes that you can find.

If you watch NASCAR, a tire failure will put them in the wall faster than anything.

After all these years, I still think his advice has merit.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

that is very good advice. Now my problem is the tire dealer told my that in the state of new york you have to use trailer tire only on horse trailer on others the goodyear tires are $400.00 each them every thing else


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have ran Carlies tires on my stock trailer without any problems. Never had a blow out with them. Usually I replace them because of the 5yr rule on trailer tires. I just replaced my stock tires because they were blowing out while I was moving from MD to MO. I have Master Crafts on it now.. I knew they were at end of life but they looked ok...But with the weight and heat the walls started failing... My Bad...


----------

